
Introducing $DEBT Coin - whatdoesthe
https://medium.com/@writerlex/introducing-dcoin-debt-53ba9e7354b3
======
wakeywakeywakey
Unoriginal, unfunny article peddling the same tired old crypto tropes.

At least put some effort into it like the "Pyramid Scheme" [1] post or
similar.

[1]: [http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/11/28/write-your-next-
ethere...](http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/11/28/write-your-next-ethereum-
contract-in-pyramid-scheme.html)

------
gus_massa
What is some moron actually sends the 1dCoin, waits and then sue them? Is the
copy foolproof to avoid a problem in the court?

